# Yesterday's News Litter



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

I am changing my cat over from clumping clay litter to Yesterday's News. The first reason is allergies: my husband and I are both allergic to dust and pollen and he's a little allergic to some cats (but because it's ragweed season, we can't tell if he's reacting to pollen or our foster kitty). I hope to reduce the dust load in the apartment to make allergy season easier on us all.

Plus, for practical purposes I'm tired of that fine dust settling all over all the surfaces in the room(s) with litter boxes.

If there are users of Yesterday's News here, I'd appreciate any tips on how to use the litter most effectively. I notice that it doesn't sift through my scoop very easily. Is there a particular brand of scoop that works better for that?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I used it for awhile and didn't care for it too much. I found putting a very thin layer in the box was best - that way I could just dump the whole mess every couple days. Scoop the poop as often as necessary but when the paper seems saturated with urine just dump the box and refill with about 1 inch of pellets. I did not care for it as much as the pine pellets coupled with a sifting litter box.

I found the best use for the Yesterday's news is to sop up leftover paint in paint cans.


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh, that's disappointing. What kind of pine pellets do you use? I'm looking for a litter alternative that doesn't track so much or create such bothersome dust.


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was curious about the so phresh crystals at petco. I'm using tidy cats with glade and like it a lot But I'm always looking for something different. I don't have any reviews on yesterday's news as I've only been a kitty parent for about a month now.


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

I am actually finding the Yesterday's News litter a great improvement over the clay litter I was using in the past. I have a litter genie, and scoop out poop and the wet parts once or twice a day. I followed a suggestion on Amazon and got Zero Oder from Bed Bath and Beyond, and I spritz the remaining litter after scooping, add a bit more litter if needed, and stir it around. I keep about an inch of litter in the box at a time, and dump it and wipe out the tray once per week. So far, there is much less dust and tracking. The cat has no problem with it. It's lighter weight than the clay. As far as I can tell, the oder is less than before.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

As a side note, compared to pine pellets, I prefer pine pellets, hands down! They work best with a sifting litter box though - especially the ones sold by the Feline Pine company.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Why is it called Yesterday's News? Haven't seen it in stores... Almost sounds like it has recycled newspaper or magazines...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

It is recycled paper. I only used recycled paper crumbles for litterbox training....don't like the smell at all.

I, too, prefer the Pine Pellets. But, I get mine from the feed stores for $4 and the Pet Stores want $9.....same material just not as pretty packaging. I am not a huge fan of the smell, but I haven't found anything I am overly fond of since MaxxCat disappeared.


----------

